# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  M.A.P daarna gelijk weer ongesteld

## Suuz

De laatste dag van mijn ongesteldheid heb ik het gedaan met mijn vriend.
Ik zit niet aan de pil maar de condoom is gescheurt.
Dag daarna gelijk map gehaald , had nergens last van?
Vrijdag was me laatste dag van menstruatie nu een week later ben ik weer ongesteld??
is dat normaal ?of kan ik beter naar de dokter?

----------


## Oki07

Geen idee of dat normaal is, maar ik zou even bellen naar de assistente van je huisarts. Die kan je vast verder helpen.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Suuz,

Voor een zwangerschap hoef je niet bang te zijn, je geeft aan seks te hebben gehad op de laatste dag van je menstruatie, dan kun je dus niet zwanger worden, maar wel goed dat je direct daarna voor de zekerheid alsnog de MAP gehaald hebt.

Het is niet zo heel vreemd dat je menstruatie nu raar aan het verlopen is, de MAP heeft waarschijnlijk je lichaam een beetje ontregeld, het kan nog wel een maandje duren voordat je lichaam weer doorheeft hoe het eigenlijk hoort.

Ik zou dus gewoon even afwachten, mocht je het steeds blijven houden (dus om de week een menstruatie) dan zou ik even een bezoekje brengen aan de huisarts, dan zou het misschien beter zijn om aan de anticonceptiepil te gaan. (dit is zoiezo al een slim idee in het geval van een vriend hebben  :Wink: )

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Suuz,

Als je (per ongeluk) onveilig seks hebt gehad met je partner tijdens je menstruatie kan je niet zwanger worden.

Ik heb de informatiefolder die ik mee kreeg toen ik de MAP haalde uitgetypt en http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11482 geplaatst, daarin staat ook dat je na het gebruik van de MAP als je niet aan de echte pil bent eerder of later ongesteld kan worden dan 'normaal'. Ikzelf ben zowel met als zonder de echte pil eerder ongesteld geworden na het gebruik van de MAP... 
Ik hoop dat we je gerust hebben kunnen stellen!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## ikke64

En Suuz,

Nog even voor "het extra" mocht je besluiten, omdat je toch een vaste vriend hebt.?!?! Aan de pil te willen, raad ik jullie aan, voor sex te hebben zonder condoom, een SOA test te laten doen. Jullie willen toch niet met de exen van je partner naar bed.  :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Suuz,

Heb je iets aan de folder van Luuss gehad? En loopt je menstruatie nu weer wat normaler?

@ Ikke,

Goede tip! Zeker doen hoor Suuz!

----------

